# J. I. Brown



## bigghouse (Dec 28, 2007)

hi guys- since i cant go to the river for a while i'm going to post things that i havent found anything out yet. the bottle says J. I. Brown & sons Boston. it has a nine on the bottam. google, ebay, or kovels didnt help. but this place is better[8D].

 what was in it? how old is it? the seem is really small. the lip is chipped but o well watcha gunna do?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a different J I Brown & Sons bottle listed in my medicine guide (I have it incorrectly listed as J L Brown...fixed that for 2008[]).

 They are listed as an apothecary in the 1865 Boston dir ...
http://64.233.169.104/search?q=caches7YHEbeggIJ:all-ancestors.com/boston/boston64.htm+%22j+i+brown+%22+boston&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us 

 here is the 1885 Boston listing...
 Brown John I. & Sons (Atherton T. and G. Frank Brown), manufs. druggists sundries, 185 Summer

 J I Brown was probably the original bussiness name which his heirs kept.


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 28, 2007)

IS THIS ONE OF THE FEW BOTTLES I HAVE THAT ARE WORTH MORE THEN $5?! 

 HOW OLD DO U THINK IT IS??

 THANKS GUN-THERE-HEADS AND LOBEY!!!


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 28, 2007)

I got one of those out of the last privy we dug Anna. It was down in the use layer and all the bottles were 1870's/80's. It does resemble a vaseline type of container. Mine has an oval base and a round top, I thought that was odd. I'm sure it's a common bottle but it's the first one I've dug. Yours is only the second that I've seen. Chris


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 28, 2007)

_That is pretty sharp, Anna!_

_ww_


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldnt call it common. It's a nice little , fairly early Boston bottle but clear ointment meds dont generate a lot of collector interest. If I was a Boston or Mass. collector I would liike to have one in my collection.

 There were a LOT of medicines made with the name Brown. It's got to be one of the most common names on 19th century medicinces. You could put together a sizable collection of just Brown embossed bottles.


----------



## bigghouse (Mar 28, 2008)

ok[] thank you gun there hess



 anna


----------

